# Do Hikari Algae Wafers make the water cloud?



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

The water in my 10 gallon seems to get cloudy, and unfortunately stay cloudy, and it is really annoying. I seem to think that it may be the Hikari Algae Wafers that I am feeding my shrimp.

I feed them EXTREMELY small pieces, they are gone very fast. They are sloppy eaters though and tend to throw bits around.


Let me know if anyone else has experienced this, or if it may be something else.


Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## the-single-pringle (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to have a Pleco, and I fed it Hikari Algae Wafers after it cleaned the tank up. I would just put a whole wafer in every few days, and it never made the water cloudy, and the wafers were always gone by the next morning.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

I have also never had a problem with cloudy water and Hikari Algae Wafers. I used to feed my algae crew in one of my five gallon tanks an entire wafer every other day, and I never had any problem. I also like to use Hikari brand foods to condition my bettas for breeding, and it always has good results. The only time my water has ever been cloudy was after water changes, but it was just bacterial bloom.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No, they don't cloud the water for me. I feed my shrimp tank about half a Hikari Algae wafer broken up daily. 

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Never had a problem with Hikari wafers clouding the water either.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

No problem here either.

Between the shrimp, snails, and pleco it doesn't have a chance to cloud the water.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Well i never had a problem either, so I can you can say 6 out of 6 experts say that Hikari Algae Wafers are not your water clarity problem. Is this a new tank, could there be something in the substrate leaching.


----------



## Tankerblade (Dec 17, 2006)

I have have to agree with snowhillbilly becuase when i set up my 29g with brand new rock it made the water very cloudy, when i first put water in i couldnt see the back. And now being its 4 weeks later with many water changes and several times cleaning the filter becuase it was so dirty, is it barely cloudy now. So it may be your rock.


----------



## Russcue (Jul 16, 2011)

I am starting to feel pretty confident that they can, at least that is what I have narrowed down my problem to. I am wondering if there was a bad batch or something. I started to get really cloudy water, filthy and the only thing that has changed has been that I bought a new bag of them at Wal-Mart. I did a lot of cleaning and replaced as much water as I could for several days until it was clear. Then fed my eater and in no time at all same problem in a week it became hard to see the fish. I even went as far as buying a new filter. I am going to buy another type clear it up and see if it solves my problem.


----------

